# jamacan jerk peanuts



## miamirick (Aug 15, 2010)

well these nuts started out great but as u will see i was the jerk in this recipie

remember the cardinal rule, " what starts in the smoker ends in the smoker"

or at least it should have!

i mixed some butter and tobasco  coated the nuts and then covered with jerk seasoning

smoked for two hours they looked great but were not crunchy so i decided to put in the broiler for a few minutes to crisp them up

welli walked away for a minute and they got slightly burned




















looks wonderful    huh

oh well theres always next weekend


----------



## mudduck (Aug 15, 2010)

WELL ARE THEY CRUNCHY


----------



## miamirick (Aug 15, 2010)

what?

nobody wants some leftovers?


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 15, 2010)

miamirick said:


> what?
> 
> nobody wants some leftovers?


I bet Chefrob would be happy to get those along with the cheese to sit in his mailbox for a couple of days


----------



## miamirick (Aug 15, 2010)

maybe if i cover it with the cheese it would hide the char marks

then ill send it to him


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 15, 2010)

I know what he will do - he will send the kid to the mailbox - the GF will take it from the kid somewhere near the smoker and had it to Rob who will turn it into some fricken thing we all want to eat and he will feed it to his pit bull and laugh at all of us - just sayin


----------



## wntrlnd (Sep 5, 2010)

it's so frustrating when you're right on top of it and then get that momentary lapse!

just for a lark, before i tossed them, i think maybe i'd pick out all the least toasty individuals, rough chop them and mix with some porportional amount of canned chipolte peppers in adobo sauce

then smear some of that and some shredded smoked cheese between a couple of grilled corn tortillas.   

next stop, the peanut section of quesadilla town


----------



## chefrob (Sep 5, 2010)

when i saw the pic of the burnt nuts i just laughed my a$$ off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not at you rick..........well yes, at you! you don't know how many times i got distracted when i was a baker and i was toasting almonds and they would be fine and then  i would smell something and then run to the oven and yell all sorts of things and then i would have to start all over........it happens to all of us rick!


Scarbelly said:


> I know what he will do - he will send the kid to the mailbox - the GF will take it from the kid somewhere near the smoker and had it to Rob who will turn it into some fricken thing we all want to eat and he will feed it to his pit bull and laugh at all of us - just sayin


gary........i don't think even i could fix those! LMAO.........


----------



## meateater (Sep 6, 2010)

Great recipe! Gonna have to try that, ( lighter color) of course. I always enjoyed the boiled ones when your way. I would put a cup full in front on the van heater and wake the rest of the band up. Lord them were the days. LOL


----------



## meateater (Sep 6, 2010)

wntrlnd said:


> it's so frustrating when you're right on top of it and then get that momentary lapse!
> 
> just for a lark, before i tossed them, i think maybe i'd pick out all the least toasty individuals, rough chop them and mix with some porportional amount of canned chipolte peppers in adobo sauce
> 
> ...


I like your thinking! Maybe a smokey peanut butter.......toss them in a food procesor with some peanut oil?


----------



## miamirick (Sep 6, 2010)

chef rob who are you kidding,  you could take em and dress em up and win the next throwdown

and you are right   they were fine in the oven i walked out to look at something for one minute came back and boom they were black

and yes i was cussing up a storm it almost ruined the the rest of the day


----------



## arnie (Sep 6, 2010)

Toss them?!

They’re hot and blackened.

Don’t that make them Creole?


----------



## chefrob (Sep 6, 2010)

miamirick said:


> they were fine in the oven i walked out to look at something for *one minute* came back and boom they were black
> 
> and yes i was cussing up a storm it almost ruined the the rest of the day


that's all it takes.....................bruddah!


----------



## ak1 (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, they looked good in the first pic
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You've inspired me. I have a tray of mixed nuts on the smoker as I type this!


----------



## miamirick (Sep 11, 2010)

i bet they taste much better than mine did!


----------



## ak1 (Sep 11, 2010)

I left them on the smoker. I learned from your experience!


----------

